# Looking for a quote...



## jks9199 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a quote I read sometime recently...  I can only paraphrase it, but someone asked one of the big names in Filipino martial arts about where all the fancy stick play fit in a "real" fight... and the guy's response was something to the effect that "Oh, that stuff isn't for a real fight.  In a real fight, I'd just hit the guy!"

Anybody able to help?


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2010)

That sounds like something from Remy Presas...he was known for having a quick wit.  Can't say for sure though...


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 8, 2010)

Carol said:


> That sounds like something from Remy Presas...he was known for having a quick wit.  Can't say for sure though...


Yes, I recall during a seminar that the late GM Presas would mention something like that when discussing "The Up and Down" striking style.


----------

